# Auto-Speaker phone via proximity sensor!



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Guys, I just found this and tested. works great on my GN!

Simple and awesome concept.
Make a call,
phone up to head, regular earpiece speaker.
pull phone away from head = goes seamlessly right to speaker phone!

You can get the .apk right here.

http://code.google.com/p/speakerproximity/downloads/list


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty cool idea. Is there a way to turn it on and off or one you install he apk it is always enabled?

Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Pretty cool idea. Is there a way to turn it on and off or one you install he apk it is always enabled?


+1, I'd like to know if you can disable this if you don't want to use it. Maybe in a future release?


----------



## vwpiper (Dec 19, 2011)

This is GREAT. Thanks for the link.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes its fully configurable, just launch the app and uncheck to disable.

Havent played with an app in a while that had this much cool factor, lol especially for how seemless and smooth it works.


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

My desire to show this off burns.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## hurld (Nov 27, 2011)

Just tried this out, it works great! Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

wow neato... I like this alot!


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Son of a b¡itch, it works lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jt1359 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sanity does this same thing, plus it is supposed to make sound call quality better. Of course I don't know if it works on the GNex yet.


----------



## czeph (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cool!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rice247 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow. The most awesomest app I've seen in a long time. Thanks for the link.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

amazing. Just what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Where's the sensor to calibrate?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

NateDogg11 said:


> Where's the sensor to calibrate?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


To the right of the earpiece. Just palm the top half of the phone and you'll cover it.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thand said:


> To the right of the earpiece. Just palm the top half of the phone and you'll cover it.


Thank you


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Back from the dead. I miss this app, doesn't work on jellybean. Has anyone found an alternative?!


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

EDIT: Works flawlessly on XenonHD. Wonderful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> Back from the dead. I miss this app, doesn't work on jellybean. Has anyone found an alternative?!


Yes it does. Its built into vaniraosp and works fine 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

